# apple stuff



## NerdyMunk (Nov 18, 2007)

opinions welcome here.


----------



## Ron Overdrive (Nov 18, 2007)

The touch is the iPhone without the phone parts. This has been known for a long time.


----------



## pyro-dragon (Nov 18, 2007)

They have a really nice design but all are fatally flawed by a few stupid design ideas or oversights which make them pretty much unusable for me.
For example, when scrolling through the albums of the iPod touch when you get to the end of the list you have to scroll all the way through it to get to the end of the list. Why not loop round?
And using the apple key instead of the control key is frankly frustrating.


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Nov 18, 2007)

I thought that was the point?


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 18, 2007)

Ron Overdrive said:
			
		

> The touch is the iPhone without the phone parts. This has been known for a long time.


I was asking for the looks btween iphone and ipod touch, not really the functioning.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 18, 2007)

pyro-dragon said:
			
		

> They have a really nice design but all are fatally flawed by a few stupid design ideas or oversights which make them pretty much unusable for me.
> For example, when scrolling through the albums of the iPod touch when you get to the end of the list you have to scroll all the way through it to get to the end of the list. Why not loop round?
> And using the apple key instead of the control key is frankly frustrating.



well, everything has their pros and cons.


----------



## Ron Overdrive (Nov 18, 2007)

brownsquirrel said:
			
		

> Ron Overdrive said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My statement covers everything about the similarities between the two. Take out the phone parts from the iPhone then shrink the case down because of all the extra room you now have in the case and you have the iPod Touch.


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 20, 2007)

I'd get one, but 16GB is a joke for space. I hate to say it. My MP3 collection is 27GB!


----------



## Rhainor (Nov 20, 2007)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> I'd get one, but 16GB is a joke for space. I hate to say it. My MP3 collection is 27GB!



Get a Zune.  Even the Zune 30 (the original, blocky Zune) can hold that much, and it's only like $100 or less right now.


----------



## Eevee (Nov 21, 2007)

But then you don't get the _touching_.

RAID some iPods!


----------



## net-cat (Nov 21, 2007)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> I'd get one, but 16GB is a joke for space. I hate to say it. My MP3 collection is 27GB!


Two iPod touches, duct taped back to back!


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 22, 2007)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> Get a Zune.  Even the Zune 30 (the original, blocky Zune) can hold that much, and it's only like $100 or less right now.


Heh heh. I already have an iPod 80GB 5G, so... I'm not looking to upgrade. But, if they made a 32GB iPod touch, I'd go for it, just for its nice screen. It would make watching movies more interesting on-the-go.

I have a 45 minute commute to and from work every morning, so... it'd help kill the ride.


----------



## Aden (Nov 25, 2007)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> I'd get one, but 16GB is a joke for space. I hate to say it. My MP3 collection is 27GB!



Ha! Amateur. 

But seriously, 16GB isn't too much space nowadays. I have my own little rule to wait for at least second or third generation before buying something like that. Look how much space is being offered on the iPod now as compared to when it was first introduced.


----------



## webwiz23 (Nov 25, 2007)

Well an iPod Touch is skinnier than the iPhone and lighter (duh) plus we cant forget that little antenna thing on the back of the touch for wifi, they don't have one on the iPhone (at least not that u can see).

I'm getting one though, I only have about 4.6GB of songs (laugh all you want, mostly its just really well compressed), I don't have all that much music. It's exceeded my old iPod mini from LONG ago (its gold).

Don't forget that the iPod Touch (as far as I know) has solid state memory,  and we've only gotten so far in that respect. So as far as I'm concerned they did the best they could with the solid state memory thats out there now.


----------



## pinkplushii (Nov 29, 2007)

...And I thought I had a lot of music. All my mp3's add up to 1.8 GB. >_o I just plan to get an ipod nano. I'd never be able to fill up one of those huge ipods half way if I tried.


----------



## The Sonic God (Nov 30, 2007)

16GB is about 4,000 songs, total.

My playlist has 670 songs. I dunno what I'd do with all 16GB of space, to be honest.

Those 80GB and 160GB iPods scare my customers. So much damn space. The price for the iPod Classics, though, is fair.

5th Gen 30GB was $249, and the 80GB was $349.

6th Gen 80GB is $249, and the 160GB is $349.

So, they practically doubled the space on both iPods models for the same price tags, which is fair.

The iPhone and iPod Touch, though, space not an issue, it's what you can do with it that bothers me. All of this great technology, and it was just fustigated by AT&T's nonsensical ideas that third-party apps will bring down the network.

Bull.

If they wanted the AT&T network to crash, they would have done it by now by some other method.

Here's my ratings:

iPod Shuffle: No screen, 240 songs. I don't think that this iPod really competes with the other flash-based MP3 players out there. A SanDisk Refurb at Micro Center will run you $25 with 512MB of RAM, and it has an SD expansion slot. All you can play are MP3 files, so don't bother with AIFF, WAF, or AAC. But, big deal. Most of the music available online is MP3, anyway.

Rating: 3/5. Lack of a screen makes the iPod shuffle difficult to use.

iPod Nano: A bit more competitive than with the previous generation iPods, and now more so than ever with other players of its kind. You can play video now, too, any MPEG-4 or H.264. The size change was necessary to make for a larger screen for the video, but I would still find it uncomfortable viewing video on that size of a screen. Video is really not needed for this device. Some parents I know want to control the video content on this player, but it isn't currently possible. With the nice games you get on it, and the easy-to-read screen, I'd say this iPod is worth its money.

Rating: 4/5 Nice stocking-stuffer.

iPod Classic: Ah, the reincarnate of the traditional iPod, only this time with a HUGE amount of space, 80 and 160GB. I don't know what I'd do with all of that space, but for people who have massive collections of music, this is a must-have. Lacking the ability to transfer data via Firewire (iLink/IEEE1394) is bizarre. Firewire has overall better performance than USB, but since iLine/Firewire is really only seen on Apples, HPs, and Sonys computers, it may not really be needed. Would be nice to have. The screen is very bright and crisp, and movies look wonderful. There is a bit of a graphical delay when using the new Cover Flow feature, but it still looks good. Using this guy as an external hard drive is a big plus, too, with all of that useful space.

Rating: 4.5/5 Lacking one big feature that I think we could use, but other than that, it's pretty flawless.

iPod Touch: Oh, you watered-down cousin of the iPhone, you perplex me. Why do people call you the "iTouch?". Whilst the touch interface works very, very smoothly on the iPod Touch, the sheer lack of features that were present on the iPhone makes this a questionable investment. Bluetooth, notepad, built-in speaker... well, maybe not so much the speaker... who needs that battery-hog? The battery life on this device is by far, excellent, however, the only real reason you'd want a good battery is to play movies for a while on its nice, large screen. With only 8 and 16GB options, there isn't a whole lot of room for video... that is, unless you encode your own DVDs properly using something like HandBrake, and making the the aspect ratio specific for the iPod Touch, then you can get full-length feature films down to just a couple hundred megs. But, people aren't exactly geeky about that. The calendar feature is very nice, but, why can't you add new events? And the photos... what if I took a picture on its side? Every time I rotate the iPod, the accelerometer rotates the image... back on its side. I have no way of rotating images. Oh well, you're mediocre at best, and a tad too expensive. You are, however, a nice computer in your pocket to which I can surf the net. I'm sure a friend would let me borrow his laptop. You can get a cheap laptop for just a hundred bucks more than the 16GB iPod Touch anyway.

Rating: 2.5/5 You suck. Jackass.


----------



## sabrinageek (Nov 30, 2007)

So 90+ gigs of mp3s (at last count, not counting recent d/ls, new cd's ripped, etc) for DJing isn't overkill,  right?

Right?

Okay, music junkie.  *sigh*

-Sabrina


----------



## Aden (Nov 30, 2007)

sabrinageek said:
			
		

> So 90+ gigs of mp3s (at last count, not counting recent d/ls, new cd's ripped, etc) for DJing isn't overkill,  right?



No, not at all. I'm still only halfway through re-downloading and re-ripping my collection from the Great HDD Crash of Summer, and I have 55GB already. Then again, I'm a quality freak.


----------

